# Teacher and Cop wanting to emmigrate to Canada



## Drewboy10 (Sep 9, 2011)

My wife is a primary School teacher and I am a police officer both based in Scotland, we are wanting to relocate to Canada as we have heard good things from friends that have lived and worked there.

I have looked into the police side of things and it seems impossible to join a police service in Canada without gaining permanent residency first, due to this we are looking into Provincial Nominee Programs as elementary school teachers are in the relevant categories on the NOC.

We would love some information from anyone who has gone through this process and what possible sticking points we might come across. 

Also if anyone has any information about what police services might be recruiting and if any are excepting international applicants it would be much appreciated.

Look forward to hearing from someone soon.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

My wife works with an Aussie bloke who was a cop at home. He got his PR in Canada about 7 years ago and has been trying to get a police job ever since. He's now trying to apply for his Canadian citizenship because he has heard from other officers that can give you an edge over PRs... In the meantime, he works in travel.


----------

